# Spinning- wolf fur



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

spinning wolf fur.
the neighbor has a wolf.
its hard to spin cause so many short hairs and longer but so soft.
should i ply it with something else?its really hard to make it thin.
i have llama i can ply it with.
gonna make this fella a hat and scarf and mittens.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I card dog fur with lambs wool, much easier spinning. Beautiful fur you got there!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i am spinning from a wolf fluffy cloud.
not mixing it but thinking of llama.a thin single to soft of give color and hold it so it wont shed.
i have been told it will shed.i think once i wash it and dry it.it will have less a chance to shed.
thank u.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Woah, wolf! How cool.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful yarn. Nice you have something different to spin.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i decided instead of making this fella something to wear...i am gonna make him a hearty basket.
a man basket.always there to toss stuff in.
i think this would be a good way to use this for him.
thank u everyone.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my how pretty and wolf to. That would make a wonderful sweater. If you had enough. A basket would be great keys and stuff.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Knit some up into a Dotty Pot (Ravelry pattern). Felt it as in pattern, it should help keep it from shedding as much. Once you see how that goes, you can try other things!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

talked to the fella i got the wool from.he said he wanted a sofa pillow.
so thats where i guess i am heading .
get a pillow form and crochet a cover over the pillow.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Make it a bit bigger then felt it a bit that would look great and no shedding great idea for a pillow. Have fun.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

raedean said:


> talked to the fella i got the wool from.he said he wanted a sofa pillow.so thats where i guess i am heading .
> get a pillow form and crochet a cover over the pillow.


A few possible suggestions from when I made a pillow from dog fur for a friend.
1. Use the fur for only one side. That way when it is being used, it can be turned around in case it is sheddy (don't think sheddy is a word but I like it). And less wear on the fur side.
2. For the other side use (wool or what not) his favorite color or let him pick from your stash
3. Also, I used a old sofa pillow that my friend stash away.

Check out my, Grandma's Dead Dog Pillow
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12325-1.html


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have no answers for you, but I think it's wonderful that your neighbor has a wolf!

Hazel


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Blending with wool would be good - a friend of mine does dog hair for people and uses my wool to blend. Not much difference - 
Dog-Wolf? I have known pekinese that thought they were wolves - all dogs basically have a wolf brain in their fuzzy little heads.


----------

